
What are your metrics for success in life? - plainoldjavadev
What does success mean to you? How do you measure it?
======
amorphous
How well I sleep. Am I worried or confident? What keeps me up at night? This
may not work in your 20s but the older you get the less you can bullshit
yourself, especially not at 3 o'clock in the morning. Though it is certainly
possible and quite likely to have irrational fears, the quality of the fear
doesn't matter; my metric is to have as much inner peace as possible.

------
wpmoradi
Success in life for me is how much free time I have to work on things I want.

